# New addition to the tank



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pick it up today from Giancarlo and I can't thank him enough for the sweet deal he threw me. Amazing guy and an amazing tank to boot!!

It's in the frag tank as we speak acclimating and QT'ing. Also the frag tank has a Maxspect razor on it so the colors really pop! There was no photoshopping done to this pic, just good picture taking


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet anemone!!


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's is a beauty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks happy already nice grab.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I came home today to find it split into two and the larger one on the bottom is now splitting as well. Sheesh!!



Now I just need to figure out what to do with them...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice. I'll can probably take one from you.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt, you are a full on addict!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Matt, you are a full on addict!


So my gf tells me lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, bored tonight so I'll show another piece I've been hounding for a bit. I bought this one a few months back and it was in pretty bad shape when I brought it home but...my new hobby is to grow out corals that I think might possibly be stunners.

So far this favia is really starting to look good. The purple is darkening up and the contrast between the purple and green is unreal. The neon green doesn't even show up in the pics but you get the idea.

It's grown quite a bit in the 2 months I've had it, but I still don't know what to do with this one?!?!?! It's not going into my DT but I would also hate to frag it...


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Alright, bored tonight so I'll show another piece I've been hounding for a bit. I bought this one a few months back and it was in pretty bad shape when I brought it home but...my new hobby is to grow out corals that I think might possibly be stunners.
> 
> So far this favia is really starting to look good. The purple is darkening up and the contrast between the purple and green is unreal. The neon green doesn't even show up in the pics but you get the idea.
> 
> It's grown quite a bit in the 2 months I've had it, but I still don't know what to do with this one?!?!?! It's not going into my DT but I would also hate to frag it...


I could very well be conviced to take it off of your hands for my display. For serious. Lol

PS those anemones look great


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, why wouldn't you put it in your DT? Looks very healthy


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

To ensure that they are free of pest and nasty hitch hikers.

QT'ing is extremely important. I am learning the hard way.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Exactly!! I picked up a piece from a friend and found out 3 days later that it was full of aiptasia. Good thing it was in the frag tank. Was easy to pull out and cut/burn the buggera off.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquatic_expressions said:


> To ensure that they are free of pest and nasty hitch hikers.
> 
> QT'ing is extremely important. I am learning the hard way.


I concure. I lost all my fish to the deadly fish herp. Aka ich. Rookie mistake on my part. On a positive note all my coral and inverts are flurishing.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

oh wow, look at the red in that. Very nice. I will totally buy a clone off you if she splits again.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

aquatic_expressions said:


> To ensure that they are free of pest and nasty hitch hikers.
> 
> QT'ing is extremely important. I am learning the hard way.


Sorry didn't realize it was a new piece. Beauty though


----------

